# '04 vs '05 TCR composite frames



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

While looking at the '05 bikes at the Giant website I have noticed that there are differences between the '05 Advanced and '05 TCR 0,1 & 2 frames. Look at the space between the seat tube and the rear wheel on these different frames. The '05 Advanced seems to match the '04 TCR composite frames which have a flattened section of the seat tube to make room for the wheel.

The website does not show the geometry for the '05 Advanced frames. The '05 TCR 0,1&2 frames have a wheel base of 1000 mm (large).

Does anyone know what it is for the '04 models or the 05 Advanced? The 03 models had a wheel base of 991 mm (large team).

This dffirerence of 10 mm would explain the missing indentation on the cheaper '05 frames.

My concern is that the TCR 0,1&2 frames for '05 are different to the Advanced and prior year models. Is it more expensive to make a frame with the indentation in the seat tube? Also, what does this mean about the quality of the TCR0,1&2 frames versus the Advanced (and prior years) if they are using a different mold?

One of the things I liked about the Giants is that the TCR frames were identical to the team frames, now it looks like they are diverging.

Anybody know anything more about this?

Andrew


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the Team frames last year ('04) were different in manufacturing process than the standard frames.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

05's are up on the website so compare. I was just at the lbs and the had a TCR composite 1 for $3300 and an Advanced they had in the shop for awhile for $3300 and a 05 specialized Roubaix D for $3300 but the best looking carbon bike was a 05 Specializrd Tarmac D/A Pro for $3300 and the said they were having a Thanks Giving sale on all bikes.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

AndrewL said:


> While looking at the '05 bikes at the Giant website I have noticed that there are differences between the '05 Advanced and '05 TCR 0,1 & 2 frames. Look at the space between the seat tube and the rear wheel on these different frames. The '05 Advanced seems to match the '04 TCR composite frames which have a flattened section of the seat tube to make room for the wheel.
> 
> The website does not show the geometry for the '05 Advanced frames. The '05 TCR 0,1&2 frames have a wheel base of 1000 mm (large).
> 
> ...


2005 TCR has been slightly modified this year (as every year). The wheel base is slightly longer and they beefed up the top tube near the headtube a little. Long wheelbase generally increases ride stability - and the TCR is known to be a responsive frame. Perhaps they decided with the new existance of the TCR Advanced, they decided to make the TCR's wheel base slightly longer to make it a more stable ride for different kind of courses, while the TCR Advanced replaces the quick responsive light frame.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

TitaniumFemur said:


> 2005 TCR has been slightly modified this year (as every year). The wheel base is slightly longer and they beefed up the top tube near the headtube a little. Long wheelbase generally increases ride stability - and the TCR is known to be a responsive frame. Perhaps they decided with the new existance of the TCR Advanced, they decided to make the TCR's wheel base slightly longer to make it a more stable ride for different kind of courses, while the TCR Advanced replaces the quick responsive light frame.


Thanks! That does make sense. They still claim that the 2005 TCRs are lighter and stiffer than ever, pretty amazing if you consider the wheel base is longer and they beefed up the toptube/headtube intersection. Probably due to their new "formulaOne" composite. 

Looking forward to hearing some priced on these.

Andrew


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

04 TCR 50cm
1012g
Thats light enough.


----------

